# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Google Sheets: Argument cannot be null...

## Ma.Sa.

Hi,

I'm trying to do some coding to Google sheets, I'm doing it exactly by video tutorial, but as soon as I put argument "list" to function (applyValidationToCell) I get error: Argument cannot be Null: values. applyValidationToCell (at) Code(dot)gs:11

I do not think I need to attach sample file because it is exactly like in video and yet so far into tutorial it has nothing to do with sheet data.

video: YouTube  /watch?v=s-I8Z4nTDak




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


if I don't put it in call function it works:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Norie

The code works fine for me when I manually run it.

How are you executing it?

----------


## Ma.Sa.

just like in the video
Attachment 720218

----------


## Ma.Sa.

I think I fixed it my self... I chose wrong function near Debugging button. So far it works. Sorry for wasting everyone's time...

----------

